# New emoticons



## Swettenham

Might I humbly suggest a few new emoticons, as much for my own amusement as for the enhancement of our communication within these forums?

shrug (_academically indifferent_)

loco (_intellectually mad_)

enchanted (_intellectually enthralled_)

curious (_intellectually intrigued_)

pondering (_intellectual matters_)

jealous (_academically... _)

disgusted (_academically displeased_)

flared nostrils

sidelong glance

furrowed brow  (_These latter three being, according to my 11th grade history teacher, "the weapons of academia"_)

I suppose we don't want the forums to become too cutesy or chatty, but hey, some of these might come in handy for academic/intellectual purposes...


----------



## VenusEnvy

Swettenham said:
			
		

> jealous (_academically... _)


I'd like to know what this would look like!



			
				Swettenham said:
			
		

> furrowed brow[/color]  (_These latter three being, according to my 11th grade history teacher, "the weapons of academia"_)


Joey: Isn't this guy's brow furrowed?    



I can't wait to hear what the powers from above say.


----------



## fenixpollo

My question is, How will these enhance communication?





			
				Swettenham said:
			
		

> Might I humbly suggest a few new emoticons, for the enhancement of our communication within these forums?
> 
> shrug (_academically indifferent_) I like it. It could also be used for a less emphatic
> 
> loco (_intellectually mad_)  We've already got it.
> 
> enchanted (_intellectually enthralled_)  We've already got it.
> 
> curious (_intellectually intrigued_) I like this one.  doesn't convey curiosity.
> 
> pondering (_intellectual matters_) I like this one.
> 
> jealouus "Academically jealous" should be represented by academic encouragement:  or
> 
> disgusted (_academically displeased_) We don't have "disdain", but do we really need it?
> 
> flared nostrils What would that look like? What would it convey?
> 
> sidelong glance What would it convey?
> 
> furrowed brow   We've already got it.


Just my two cents.


----------



## Swettenham

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> I'd like to know what this would look like!


Of course.  I stole the idea from you, didn't I?


----------



## linguist786

How about these then?!  (click pic)


----------



## cuchuflete

How about using language to express both the subtle and the obvious?


----------



## emma42

Yes, what a novel idea.


----------



## Moogey

Sometimes I think what I say might be interpreted as snotty and evil, when I don't actually mean that, so I throw in a smiley face  then I don't have to rewrite it to sound nicer.

But for me, I think that the smileys we have now are sufficient 

But, good 

-M


----------



## aleCcowaN

Though this thread is about emoticons, I'd like to propose some other aditions to the embedded editor regarding to images. I propose this new images to the javascript array in the editor

20) non-existing word (the red circle with a cross within it)
21) trade mark symbol
22) copyright symbol

These images are not heavy at all, and this will result in a very low server load. Besides, I think there will be just a couple of dozens code lines to change.

If not possible all, just #20.

Thanks


----------



## Aupick

You can already get these characters through ASCII codes, using ALT + number pad key combinations:

ALT + 0248: ø (not red of course, but you can easily change that)
ALT + 0153: ™
ALT + 0169: ©

(Unless I'm misunderstanding and you want code that will transform (c) into © or other such fancy things...)


----------



## cuchuflete

Mac users:  
Opt + 2 = ™
Opt + r = ®
Opt + o = ø
Opr + g = ©


----------



## aleCcowaN

Thank you for your tips about trade mark and copyright signs.

I was referering to ----> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (I hope it be visible) and greek phi is not a good replacement for this sign.

Another sign I'd like to use in the editor is "reconstructed word" or "supossed word". I know is commonly use *, but is confusing when it is not huge, and this * * * are not good replacements as they always are small and superscript.


----------

